# Erfahrungen Jody Bike Hamburg



## Firestarter112 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, mal ne Frage. Ich würde mich für ein Spezialized Stumpjumper FSR interressieren, und da bin ich über den Shop von Jody gekommen.

Kann mir jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop nennen?

Ich möchte mir das Bike Online bestellen.

Schon mal danke für eure Erfahrungen. 

Gruss Andre


----------



## kosh_hh (13. Dezember 2011)

es würde mich schwer wundern, wenn man Specialized Bikes in Deutschland online ordern könnte. Vielleicht kannst du es online bezahlen aber versendet wird das bestimmt nicht.

Ansonsten ist die vor Ort Auswahl für einen Hamburger Radladen in Bezug auf Mountainbikes recht ordentlich. Allerdings fand ich die Abwicklung bei Mängeln am Rad dort außerordentlich schlecht. Das war allerdings in 2008 evtl hat sich ja was gebessert.

Im Raum Osnabrück ist ein guter Händler:
http://www.radsport-schriewer.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

